# - [ Montreal, Canada – Photo Thread by Ashok ] -



## Metroland (Apr 27, 2005)

Great pics! I seriously need to do a re-visit.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you for all your comments people. Here are some pictures I snapped today. Will try to upload a bit more later this week. I hope you enjoy them.

All the pictures here are taken from a newly constructed Apartment block in the Heart of Downtown. They were taken from the 20th floor.

These are pictures of Les Desjardins Complex and to the right of them is the Hydro Building. Most people dislike the Hydro building and think it is an eyesore, but I really love it. Its beauty it’s in its immenseness. 










This picture is looking down at Montreal’s convention centre and from there looking towards St. Lawrence and the Cartier Bridge. You can see a building (I believe it’s the Holidays Inn) with Chinese Architecture; that strip of road is where Montreal’s Chinatown is located in. 










Just some close up of buildings looking towards the very centre of Downtown. 










Looking up rue de Bleury from 20 floors above.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

interesting... more please


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree! Can't get enough of ashok's tour through Montreal!!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks!!

Taken today September 21, 2007


----------



## Gen.Presswood (Aug 21, 2007)

GJ Ashok , i like your style!! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Me too... I love seeing Montreal through his eyes....


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

This city has Melbourne written all over it. Great shots mate.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ashok, Wonderful work!

Awesome views of Montreal.......damn i need to pick up a new cam.

Btw....which cam did u use?


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for your comments, I used the Cyber-shot DSC-H7.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Giving this thread a **bump** cuz I want more pictures!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

me too! street scenes please!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think ashok should drop whatever he is doing, and go out to take more pictures for us!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Taller said:


> I think ashok should drop whatever he is doing, and go out to take more pictures for us!!


lol! agreed


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

updates updates, we need updates!!!! I know you've got them!! 

:hi::cheer::master::cucumber::bow::booze:epper:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Great day for a walk today, was able to snap some pictures.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That's better... don't go holding out on us!! LOL!
Amazing photos, very beautiful!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Taller, Better. Hopefully i can get more pictures this weekend


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice city indeed!i like it especially the aprtment buildings in the Olympic village,reminds me of Munich's olympic village!


----------



## regio.boy. (Nov 5, 2004)

Montreal is amazing I loved it, I was there on my last vacation and I really enjoyed my visiting, I hope I would go in the next year, but the only thing I didn't like was the language, I don't speak french and I speak english but you montreal's people don't pronunciate it as well as americans do and i didn't understand very well

ja LoL 
it was very hard to me to understand
there were some people that did have a good pronunciation.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks.

Yes I do speak french


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ashok, I just love looking at your photos! You have a wonderful way of looking at the city! :cheers:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks TB! You as well. I alway enjoy your Toronto photo thread.


----------



## wonder why (Dec 22, 2007)

hi,everybody. i am a chinese college student ,i want to make more foreign friends . my MSN: [email protected] expect to make friends with you...
PS: I can only speak one foreign language:English


----------



## ycats (Oct 24, 2007)

I used to have a girlfriend in Montreal. I miss Montreal more than her.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Took these a while back, never got around to posting them. They were from a new condo development in Montreal, 1009 Bluery. Taken from the top floors. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep 'em coming, ashok!! I love your pictures!!!!


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Montreal my favorite city in Canada. 

Love the pictures keep on updating, I would love to see some pictures of it during the winter.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. Here are some more.


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Ashok said:


> Great day for a walk today, was able to snap some pictures.


Absolutely tops...


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ nice appartment


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, for real... not bad Ashok!!


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> ^^ nice appartment


That apartment is awesome! :nuts:

I have to go to Montreal. I think I am going to apply to McGill.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

That is taken from a new condo apartment. On the 20th floor. It is indeed a very nice apartment, I wish I had that. hahaha Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

How much would a condo like that run?
Where i live that will be greater than 1 mill with that kinda view.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

I think the condo here started at around 250 000 $ for a studio, and can easily make it way up into + 1 million for pent house


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice. I really have to visit this city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You have to, Tymel... it is a beautiful city and very close to New York.... you will love it!
Ashok has a way of capturing Montreal that is very special!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

haha, I do? Thanks Greg and the rest for your comment! I appreciate it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You are waay too modest, which is only one more reason why you are such a sweet guy!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh no, not true ashok. Trust me, you have an innate talent for photography, and it shows in your composition and choice of subject matter! :applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice thread and great piccies. The night ones are particularly effective.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashok said:


> I am so happy with the new camera. One thing I feel though is that you no longer need to have talent, you can get pretty good shots by just pointing and shooting. Here are some I took tonight;


Did you used a tripod for your night pictures?


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

No, I did not use a tripod; I had to improvise most my shots that is why a lot of them came out blurry.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Ashok said:


> No, I did not use a tripod; I had to improvise most my shots that is why a lot of them came out blurry.


Damn, you are really good without a tripod!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

hehe, Thank although I do improvise a tripod on the scene. For instead, I would substituted a garbage bin as a tripod or the side of a lamp-post. I have even used the road as a tripod. 

For the first picture, I anchored my camera on the beam, but I had to hold it firm so it will reduce the amount of movement; and the second photo I put it right on the floor.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

clever lad!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Super!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Ashok said:


> hehe, Thank although I do improvise a tripod on the scene. For instead, I would substituted a garbage bin as a tripod or the side of a lamp-post. I have even used the road as a tripod.
> 
> For the first picture, I anchored my camera on the beam, but I had to hold it firm so it will reduce the amount of movement; and the second photo I put it right on the floor.


ive done that before and it never works out that well for me.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

I also put pressure so it limits the movement, maybe it helped. Anyway, some photos I took this weekend.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)

Great pics guys! I already miss Montreal! Thank God I'll be back in a month to enjoy the rest of Montreal summer lol


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I need to do a Summer, or Fall visit~!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! Montreal one of my favorite cities in Canada!


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

One of the more European feeling cities in North America. Gotta get back to MTL soon....


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Holy Moly! I have not updated this thread in such a long time...

Here you go guys. I feel please, I see a big improvement in my photos. What do you guys think? 

Here are some photos I took in the past week of Montreal

1) 
Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr

2) 
Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr

3) 
Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr

4) 
Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr

5) 
Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr

6) 
Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr

7) 
Montreal Jazz Festival 2011 by Ashokan, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Your photos are gorgeous, and look like works of art! :yes:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic shots....kay:..


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks!

Two more


Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr


Untitled by Ashokan, on Flickr


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

A few random shots by me. A difference in my photo this time is that I now give a title + a few sentences explaining the photos.

*Molson Bank Building's Clock:* I took very special interest in this clock. It looked really nice, and something rare in Montreal so I felt I should photograph it. It was a bit hard to photograph it because of the brightness of the clock. This was the shot I liked the most. 

I came home, and tried to research the clock, but I was surprised to not find much about the clock or its origins. Maybe I will go into the building in the weekdays, and ask them directly or perhaps inquire at Heritage Montreal. 


Molson Bank Building's Clock by Ashokan, on Flickr

*Decarie: *The following photo is a series of photo I am trying to photo-document about the Decarie. I enjoyed expressways so much. I believe they the arteries of the cities, they make the city run at the speed it does.

I grew up in Cote Des Niege, and the Decarie has been always interesting to me. As a child, I enjoyed so much walking over the Decarie and standing one of its many bridges and looking at the car, but I never dare go across the Decarie to the NDG section. It is strange, but as a child, I have seen Decarie as a barrier between both these neighborhood in Montreal. 

*Decarie: Avenue Royalmount looking South*: One of the reason I wanted to take this shot is to show our language. When I go into a different area outside of Quebec, the first thing I notice is the English signs, and so I thought it would be interesting to showcase signs where we have Rue and Chemins instead of Drive and Roads.


Decarie: Avenue Royalmount looking South by Ashokan, on Flickr

*Decarie: Avenue Royalmount looking North*


Decarie: Avenue Royalmount looking North by Ashokan, on Flickr

I took this shot because I like the angle so much, several years ago, I took a similar angled shot. You may visit it to see a comparison here: <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashokashok/399782999/in/photostream">www.flickr.com/photos/ashokashok/399782999/in/photostream</a>

*De La Savane's 'Calcite':* I love the metal sculpture in this station so much. One of the reason why I enjoy it so much is because the space in the station is normal to say the very least. It follows patterns and it keeps a low profile, then suddently, a burst into the space - it is the Calcite by sculpture Maurice Lemieux. It just gives the space a much more dynamic feel. 


De La Savane's 'Calcite' by Ashokan, on Flickr


----------

